# Steve's Newbie To Hunting Thread



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have created this thread, because like the title says, im new to hunting and I have a ton of questions, most of them I have found the answers to by reading your guys posts or hunting articles and watching hunting tv shows. I want to know everything I can and would deeply appreciate any info you guys could give me. Thanks a ton!

-I would like to be ready for deer gun season, now i dont have a shotgun yet, but I can borrow my brother in laws 12 gauge if i dont have my own by then. From searching that i have done, I will be looking to get either a.....


Remington 870 - http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/model_870/

or 

Benelli Nova Pump - http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_nova_pump.php


BUT!!!....im looking for a shotgun that i could use for deer, squirrel, quail, pheasant, ect.....i guess basically a shotgun that i could use to hunt everything. 

So i guess my first question would be, which version of the 870 or Nova should I get or should i consider a different shotgun altogether?


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

Are deer attractants/bait allowed on public hunting land? Such things like C'Mere Deer, Tinks, Salt Blocks, Mineral Blocks, Corn...ect? Also, what is your opinions of these things, for example i see alot of back and forth arguing of whether or not C'Mere deer works or not...I would love to know your guys opinions....thanks a ton!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If your going to be buying a shotgun for deer it should have a rifled barrel, you could get a gun with a smooth bore SLUG barrel but most new guns have the rifled barrel. Both the 870 and the Nova are great guns I shoot a nova for slugs and like it alot.

For small game your going to want a SHOT barrel, most newer guns take choke tubes to control how small or large of a spray the shot will have, some models have a fixed choke, such as full or modified or improved cyl. those are in order from tighted to most open. If you get a fixed choke and its your first gun I would look for mod or improved.

I would suggest getting a COMBO shotgun that will have interchangeable barrels so you have a rifled for deer and a shot barrel for small game birds etc etc or get one gun for each. You do not NEED to have a pump gun for deer, there are some great single shot slug guns made for roughly $200 but a second shot can be nice but if this is your first gun a sngle shot are great to learn on and all guns usually hold their value quite well.

Baiting on Public? If you are only going to gun hunt IMHO it will not be worth it UNLESS your going to be way off by your lonesome somewhere. On opening morning of gun season there are usually alot of hunters everywhere you go on public.

Couple questions for you. 
1. have you taken the required hunter safety course?
2. Have you used firearms before, know how to use them safely?


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

Papascott said:


> If your going to be buying a shotgun for deer it should have a rifled barrel, you could get a gun with a smooth bore SLUG barrel but most new guns have the rifled barrel. Both the 870 and the Nova are great guns I shoot a nova for slugs and like it alot.
> 
> For small game your going to want a SHOT barrel, most newer guns take choke tubes to control how small or large of a spray the shot will have, some models have a fixed choke, such as full or modified or improved cyl. those are in order from tighted to most open. If you get a fixed choke and its your first gun I would look for mod or improved.
> 
> ...


1. have you taken the required hunter safety course?
I did about 8 years ago. But im thinking about taking it again, just cause.

2. Have you used firearms before, know how to use them safely?
Yes, i am very safety aware when it comes to hunting and firearms. I have been hunting squirrel for about 5-6 years now with a .22. Also my hunting buddy and best friend has a 12 gauge that he uses that i have used in the past as well. 

I really appreciate the info you gave me, thanks!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I you want to take the hunter education course again, I am teaching one in tallmadge on November 6-7. Let me know if you want to attend.


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> I you want to take the hunter education course again, I am teaching one in tallmadge on November 6-7. Let me know if you want to attend.


what are the times, and i will see if i can get off to go to your class.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I know of a class in Ravenna that is being held this week, Tues 20th, Wed 21st, and Thurs 22nd, evenings from 6:30 til 10pm at the APCO lodge at Lake Hodgson on Lakewood rd in Ravenna. You can call Ravenna parks and rec dept for info or just show up. 

My next class is the 6-7 of November in tallmadge Friday's session is from 6pm-9:30pm or so and Saturday's session is from 9am til about 4:30pm or whenever you get done with the test. It is held at Northwest Avenue Church 737 Northwest ave. Tallmadge, Ohio 44278. Just show up to either class.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i fyou are interested in the 870 i have a combo that i migh tbe willing to part with for what it worth though i like my nova better but be prepared to shell out close to $800 for the nova with feild barrel and rifled barrel


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not trying to persuade anyone on model or different manufacturers. But I bought a Mossb. 500 pump combo from Dicks for 200 and some change. I think it was like 235? I think that is a really good gun for the price. You get a scope and rifled barrel, for deer. As well as a field barrel with 3 or 4 different chokes.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

dicks add in sundays paper mossberg 500 12ga or 20ga combo,'cantilever fully rifled barrel with 2.5x20 scope with dual comb stock an field barrel with 3 chocks full/mod/imp for $269.98-$20 mail in rebate=$249.98+tax
have had moss's since the mid 80's can't beat them 4 the $$$$$
fully rilfed barrel+sabots=dead deer out 2 150yrds
i have both a 12ga an a 20ga used the 12ga for over 20+yrs now that am old the 20 is so much lighter an the 6 deer me an my wife shot with our 20's were just as dead as the one's i killed with that old 12ga(wife has youth model 20 combo)them sst sabots are deadly,one deer was killed at 145yrds
all 6 died in sight 
twister


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You simply cannot beat the 870 slug gun. Mine is going on it's 23rd year, and has yet to let me down.

A smooth bore barrel is more than adequate. I've hit more than a few deer at 100 yards with standard Federal 2 3/4" 1 oz slugs. I bought a case of the slugs on sale a few years ago for $1.28/box. You can get a box of slugs for a smooth bore barrel for about $2.50/box not on sale. Most of the saboted slugs for rifled barrels cost between 8-$18/box.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

could not agree more, my 870 smooth bore with federal 2 3/4'' federal tru ball slugs is deadly and cheap compared to sabots.

if your going to get an 870 with a rifled barrel, look into shooting Hornady SST slugs.


----------

